# Topics for engineering final year seminar



## Anand kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi friends...
I am a 4th year engineering IT student.I am in search for some interesting seminar topics..Can u people pls help me by suggesting some latest topics for the seminar presentation??thought this is the best place to ask for...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

What are you interested in?


----------



## Anand kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

Any of the latest technologies...also im interested in cloud computing field...


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 5, 2014)

Take any topic you find interest in and study it thoroughly. Then give the seminar. It's not a big deal.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 5, 2014)

If you are interested in cloud computing then first try to understand what it is (it is more than what it seems). If possible try to get your hands on SFDC videos. Salesforce is the front runner in CC and after taking a dive you can choose topics that entice you like cloud security. As an IT student, the latest 4g deployment in our country is also a good topic. How it is different from those in west and the hurdles we have in its deployment (spectrum policies, TRAI rules...). How Reliance Jio's entry will change the dynamics? In networking field, photonic network is a topic of great interest to me. The options are limitless. Try to filter them using your field of interest as parameters. All the best.

On a side note, how come this question of great merit has been successful to pass through my eyes without me even noticing it?


----------



## srkmish (Jan 5, 2014)

Choose a field you are really interested in and give seminar on that combining IT's role in that field. For example i was interested in astronomy and especially extra terrestrial intelligence. Hence i gave a seminar on SETI ( search for extra terrestrial intelligence)  and the various technologies it uses i.e how it analyzes signals from space, how those are broken down to be further processed by millions of computers worldwide. I loved researching on this and learned a lot as well.


----------



## Anand kumar (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks friends for ur valuable suggestions.. i have selected 3 topics from which anyone wud get approved by the faculty-in-charge..the topics are 1.Bitcoins  2.Next-gen firewalls  3.Fourth-gen optical discs...Among these,i'm most interested in bitcoins..it is based on cryptography and is a form of digital currency that can work in parallel or even replace the present form of currencies in the future..pls have a look on the topic n give ur feedback..


----------



## neha chhabra (Jan 18, 2014)

For final year seminar topics i think you have to choose some new things such like any new technology ....that is 3d television ,3d movies just like a new technique which the people are not aware about it .there a ra a lot of technologies you can search from google.


----------

